# linux-headers use gcc64

## filosganga

excuse me but today i've update my gentoo-amd64 and I seen this use in linux-headers: gcc64. this use isn't set but what do it?

tnx

----------

## juantxorena

I think that this use is for other 64-bit archs like Sparc or Alpha, so don't use it.

----------

## SinoTech

The desciption of this flag is:

```

[+ C  ] gcc64 (sys-kernel/linux-headers):

Use 64-bit kernel compiler

```

I've set it, and no problems so far.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## drwook

Well, from the linux-headers-2.6.16 ebuild

```
DEPEND="ppc? ( gcc64? ( sys-devel/gcc-powerpc64 ) )

                sparc? ( gcc64? ( sys-devel/gcc-sparc64 ) )"

```

So short answer is it does nothing on any other arch as far as I can see....

----------

## bandreabis

```
[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.19.2-r1 [2.6.11-r2] USE="(-gcc64%)" 4,230 kB
```

Disabled.... for amd64.

----------

## obrut<-

not disabled here:

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r1  USE="-gcc64"

----------

## Paapaa

What an informative description for that USE flag...

----------

